# Ersatznetz für DAM Hammerkopf-Kescher



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe eben festgestellt, dass ich einen Mäuseschaden an meinem DAM Hammerkopf-Kescher habe. Netz zerfressen. #q

 Ich habe gehört, dass man für diese Kescher Ersatznetze bekommt. Fragt sich nur, wo. Im Internet konnte ich dazu keine Informationen finden.

 Hast jemand von euch einen Tipp dazu?


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatznetz für DAM Hammerkopf-Kescher*

Im 2014er-Gerlinger-Hauptkatalog auf S. 727 unten.

Die normalen Ersatznetze kosten dort egal in welcher Größe EUR 9,90, die gummierten Versionen EUR 12,90.

Größen: 50x50, 60x60, 70x70 oder 80x80 cm. Jeweils normal und gummiert erhältlich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatznetz für DAM Hammerkopf-Kescher*

Danke!

 Der Katalog liegt sogar vor mir auf dem Tisch. Aber gerade dort hab ich nicht reingeschaut. |evil:


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatznetz für DAM Hammerkopf-Kescher*

Gern geschehn! Viel Erfolg |wavey:


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatznetz für DAM Hammerkopf-Kescher*

Bei A & M Angelsport habe ich mein Ersatznetz besorgt !


----------



## Madenstreichler (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatznetz für DAM Hammerkopf-Kescher*

von der gummierten Version des original DAM Ersatznetzes möchte ich abraten. Ich habe mittlerweile das zweite und musste bei beiden feststellen daß unter der Gummierung nicht das gleiche Netz wie bei der un-gummierten Version ist. Die Reißfestigkeit ist bei dem gummierten sehr schlecht. Bereits an kleinen Ästchen holt man sich schnell einen Riss. Das Un-gummierte hingegen ist von sehr hoher Qualität und bei weitem langlebiger. 

Meine persönliche Erfahrung

Grüße 

Madenstreichler


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatznetz für DAM Hammerkopf-Kescher*



Madenstreichler schrieb:


> von der gummierten Version des original DAM Ersatznetzes möchte ich abraten. Ich habe mittlerweile das zweite und musste bei beiden feststellen daß unter der Gummierung nicht das gleiche Netz wie bei der un-gummierten Version ist. Die Reißfestigkeit ist bei dem gummierten sehr schlecht. Bereits an kleinen Ästchen holt man sich schnell einen Riss. Das Un-gummierte hingegen ist von sehr hoher Qualität und bei weitem langlebiger.
> 
> Meine persönliche Erfahrung
> 
> ...


 


Danke für den Hinweis,#6
wollte mir schon eines bestellen.|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ersatznetz für DAM Hammerkopf-Kescher*

Hi, kann das bestätigen, die Reißfestigkeit ist nicht sonderlich hoch bei den gummierten teilen. Bisher habe ich aber nur Löcher von Fischen die mit einer Hakenfluke im oberen Bereich des Netzes hängen geblieben sind und eines, bei dem ich selbst die Reißfestigkeit getestet habe...

Grüße JK


----------

